# Need Honeymoon Spot for Son/New Wife



## wysiwyg183 (Mar 22, 2012)

Any suggestions on a 4-day/3-night honeymoon spot in NC, SC, FL or TN for under $500?  Honeymoon is Sun-Wed (June 10-13, 2012).

Thank you!


----------



## TSPam (Mar 22, 2012)

if they like disney then a time at a Marriott in Orlando would be great. I would pick Cypress harbour or G.vista or Lakeshore reserve. Disney is really great for people on their honeymoon.

Hilton head is a great place for a quite vacation walking on the beach, playing in the pool and whirlpool. Any of the marriotts are great but I like surfwatch best.

We are in willimsburg now and it is great but mostly older people and a few families with kids.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 22, 2012)

Have you looked through the TUG marketplace? It's up in the red stripe above. There are rentals and exchanges and you can post a 'wish'. It's more likely someone offering what you want is advertising there than to the 'travel' forum.

We know the OP is new here and it takes a while to see the amount of information available on TUG, and make a sense for where to look for what.

To get down to the price level required, it might take some nerve and patience and flexibility to wait until late April to post a request in the Last Minute Rentals forums. Those have to rent for $100/day maximum and are for move-in within 45 days. Otoh, I have seen some treasures for small prices.

Jim


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 22, 2012)

NC -- Asheville (hiking+rafting), Cape Hatteras (beach + Kitty Hawk).
SC -- Hilton Head (or Savannah), Charleston, or Myrtle Beach.
FL --  Amelia Island (near Jax) or Sanibel-Captiva Islands. 
TN -- Gatlinburg (foot of Smokies) or Nashville.

Hampton Inns by Hilton are reasonable, comfortable, and offer free breakfast.

My Personal Favorite = Sanibel-Captiva... Where I went on my 1st honeymoon.
Laid back, beaches, shelling, a wildlife refuge, biking, boat rentals + tours.
We'd go to the beach in the AM, lunch at the hotel ("Tween Waters Inn") and return to the beach in the late afternoon. Plenty of moderately priced hotels. Most Expensive Resort: South Seas Plantation.


----------



## heathpack (Mar 23, 2012)

Charleston SC would be romantic and atmospheric.  A great choice IMO.  Savannah GA might be a second choice.

Orlando or Florida beaches would be affordable and fun.

NC coast would probably be a little rustic in their price range, but relaxing and beautiful.

SC coast I'm sure would be great, but I have little first-hand experience.

Asheville NC would be beautiful that time of year and great if they are sporty types.

If you are thinking timeshare, the biggest bang for your buck that time of year would likely be Florida, especially Orlando.  Getaways can be rented thru Interval International if you are a member.  If you are not, send me a PM and I will check dates for you.

H


----------



## wysiwyg183 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Thanks for the suggestions...*

Thank you all for the suggestions, I will look into them this weekend.  If you come up with any other spots, please let me know.

Have a great day!!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 23, 2012)

Shouldn't you be asking your son and his new bride what sorta place they'd like to go based on their interests?


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 23, 2012)

Timeshare Von said:


> Shouldn't you be asking your son and his new bride what sorta place they'd like to go based on their interests?



To heck with that. She who foots the bill calls the shots.
Besides, they're too young to know what they want.


----------



## amyhwang (Mar 24, 2012)

I am quite biased - I love Disney!  It has so many nice romantic things to do.   Went there on our honeymoon!  We were also on a budget (not that small though) and stayed our last 4 nights at the Grand Floridian (after a nasty stay at the Hyatt Regency Grand Cypress).

Is their total budget $500 though, or just the room?  If that's their total budget, Disney is out.  Their tickets will run that much.  Then you have meals, transport to and from the airport, rental car if staying at a non-Disney resort or one without shuttles, and their room.

Never been on a vacation in the other areas you mention so can't comment.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 24, 2012)

Hyatt in FL (1 bonita spring, 3 KW) have decent low points requirements for weekday booking.  There might be some owner with some points level over that might be willing to do a deal with you in your budget range for a Sun-Thur booking.

Where are you starting from?  also depend on if they plan to drive and from where.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 24, 2012)

amyhwang said:


> I am quite biased - I love Disney!  It has so many nice romantic things to do.



I like Disney as an interesting diversion but not as a honeymoon get-a-way.
IME, honeymooners prefer to spend more time with each other than the unwashed masses.


----------



## Nolathyme (Mar 24, 2012)

I'd check out the redneck riviera - Panama City Beach Area - white sand and water as clear as the Caribbean.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Mar 24, 2012)

If I understand the OP's comments: you are trying to get 4 days for a honeymoon for $500.  That's just over $100/day of expenses.

If this is the case, then Disney is out!  The mouse will eat the entire budget in 2 days easy.

I recommend soemthing within driving distance.  Target a hotel for about $65/night.  Need to leave room for meals and other misc. expenses.

Godd luck and best wishes for their marriage!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm finding this entire discussion a bit on the silly side.

I do not get a parent trying to pick the honeymoon spot for their kid, I don't care who's paying for it.

And yes $500 for 4days/3nights is a bit unrealistic (unless you wish to subject them to a TS presentation while you're at it).

We still do not know where they are traveling from or how they'll be traveling but given the initial parameters (NC, SC, TN and FL) it would seem we're talking SE America somewhere.  And why isn't Georgia being considered?  There are some neat places there including Savannah that might be considered charming and romantic enough . . . or Stone Mountain.

My advice would be to give them the $500 and let them do what they wish in terms of their honeymoon.


----------



## jehb2 (Mar 24, 2012)

Timeshare Von said:


> And yes $500 for 4days/3nights is a bit unrealistic (unless you wish to subject them to a TS presentation while you're at it).



Not necessarily.  Last summer we stayed at a really nice Holiday Inn Express for $51 a night.  It was in a really nice business area/district in Atlanta that went quiet on the weekends.  A tasty breakfast was included every morning and the location was great.

Another time my sister gave us a "buy one get one night free at any Holiday Inn" coupon that she got off of a bar of soap.  We drove to the coast and saved  a bundle.

I think wysiwyg183 is simply trying to help her kids out with affordable honeymoon ideas.  This is certainly the right forum to ask such a question.


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 24, 2012)

What about picking a city and then using Priceline.com to get a really nice hotel for a much reduced rate?  We got the Marriott in New Orleans for less than $50.00 a night--the hotel wanted more than 3 times that much.

Look at biddingfortravel.com to see what hotels people are getting for what amounts in each city.  If you bid for a 4 star hotel, you will probably get something very nice in your chosen city for a very small amount.

Then, try restaurant.com to see if you can find some good dinner certificates in your chosen city.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 24, 2012)

PStreet1 said:


> What about picking a city and then using Priceline.com to get a really nice hotel for a much reduced rate?



I know some folks are Priceline fans, but what if the wedding is called off?
Is mom okay with losing the $$, or would she go with her son?


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 24, 2012)

I agree with Yvonne. Give the kids the $500 and let them choose when/how/where to Honeymoon. Or not.

Jim


----------



## Patri (Mar 25, 2012)

Why does anyone have to judge OP's motives? She has no obligation to explain the personal situation of her family. She simply asked TUGGERS for some suggestions, and we should be happy to do that. 
On too many threads, people chime in with what THEY would do, and expect their life values to be applicable to everyone else, when the OP did not ask for that type of advice. Let's try to honor our members/guests and just respond to the questions they are asking.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 25, 2012)

Patri said:


> Why does anyone have to judge OP's motives? She has no obligation to explain the personal situation of her family. She simply asked TUGGERS for some suggestions, and we should be happy to do that. <<snipped>>



As I have posted numerous times on other travel forums, it is impossible to make recommendations to someone about "where to go" when only given broad locations and (sometimes) the budget is provided.

What the traveler is interested in seeing and/or doing is pretty important in making recommendations that are helpful.  This OP gave far too broad a request and I for one pointed that out.

In the absence of any further information, my advice (which she asked for) is that she give the money to the kids and let them decide.

p.s.  When someone is asking for advice, by definition, I think that is asking "What would you do?" so to the extent anyone responded in a sincere manner with such, what's the issue?


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Mar 25, 2012)

- la playa beach and golf resort - booked through virtuoso travel agent 

http://www.kiwicollection.com/search?zone[0]=North+America&country[0]=United+States&region[0]=Florida&pricerangelabel[0]=%24

not that unrealistic at all, even for luxury / near-luxury / boutique.

seems odd to me people are not considering possibility of OP simply passing on information.


----------

